# Tampa, FL - Nov 23 -Angel's Paw Wash



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

This is what happened:

Help Angel

the updated news story:

Tampa Bay Local News | WFTS-TV | First in HD ... 7416986208

You don't have to attend the Paw Wash, donations can also be made via PayPal, use [email protected]
(Art and Lisa, the owners of P.I.T. Positive - Search For Adoptable Pit Bulls)

Thank you


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, its so sad someone allowed this dog to get so bad. Its great that their are good people that actually took in this dog and gave it a second chance at life.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

only if i would have saw this 2days earlier....errr


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who contributed and/or made it out there:










Paw Wash pictures here:

LittlePetProject : photos : Angels Paw Wash- powered by SmugMug


----------

